# Pickup point for Dublin Airport Arrivals



## southdublin (25 Jan 2012)

Hi there, I was at dublin airport today after almost 2 years to pick up one of my friends. I was used to of picking them up from departures ramp on T1 but today, there was stern warning on announcement that this will not be tolerated and in fact I saw an Airport Police person taking action on that...
I wonder what are the options apart from Parking your car in short term parking  and wasting time and money...Honestly I am not sure of this practice any where else in the world and trust me I am well travelled across Globe!!!!


----------



## BillK (25 Jan 2012)

I know of no airport in the UK, Trinidad, South Africa or Swaziland where you don't have to leave your car in the short term car park while waiting to collect an arriving passenger.


----------



## irishmoss (25 Jan 2012)

You never could at Dublin Airport either!
The odd time security would throw a blind eye in quiet times but in general no


----------



## gipimann (25 Jan 2012)

There was an informal pick-up area near the bus stops/coach park at T1.  Not sure how strict that is at the moment though!

As an aside, Bournemouth airport have a £2.50 charge for dropping off or picking up visitors (not a parking charge, that's different!).


----------



## Time (25 Jan 2012)

If the arriving person is waiting on the ramp there is no problem.


----------

